# Photos of Boston Maltese Meet



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Photos of June 3rd Boston Maltese Meet in Sudbury, MA
[attachment=23257:attachment][attachment=23258:attachment]
[attachment=23259:attachment][attachment=23260:attachment]
[attachment=23261:attachment][attachment=23262:attachment]
[attachment=23263:attachment][attachment=23264:attachment]
[attachment=23265:attachment][attachment=23266:attachment]
[attachment=23267:attachment][attachment=23268:attachment]
[attachment=23269:attachment][attachment=23270:attachment]
[attachment=23271:attachment][attachment=23272:attachment]
[attachment=23256:attachment]


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my, so many adorable Maltese! Are all these people on SM? How fun was that!??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pics! What fun that must've been! Anyone else from SM there?


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

> Great pics! What fun that must've been! Anyone else from SM there?[/B]



I don't think anyone other than me (Bella Bianca's Mom) is an SM member. But maybe they'll join now.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWW that looks like a great time!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a darling group , that poor little Tzu looked a little out numbered . Sarah


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh how fun to see alll those malts!
I thght the







Shitzu was that black maltese tht was mentioned a while back here.








Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What a beautiful bunch. I could take them all home.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

How wonderful!!!!







I'm so jealous! Wish we had something like that here!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

FUN TIMES FOR MALTESE!! YAHOO!!







That's what it's all about!
















Hey, it looks like somebody crashed the Maltese bash.....or is there a rare black and white maltese around?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pictures! I hope Bella had a wonderful time!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm so jealous! We need a maltese meet here in Virginia! They are all so pretty!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics. I just love to see the furbabies all together.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

What cute little malts running around everywhere!!!







I sooo wish I lived close to everyone!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

It looks like everyone had a good time. Those furbabies are all so adorable! ............................Pat

Molly says: "I want to meet some new friends here in FL!"


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Aww that looks like so much fun! I've been to the downtown Boston maltese meetup and it was OK but it was just inside in a little room. The one in Sudbury looks a lot better, I'll try to come to one soon!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a feast for the eyes!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH my gosh, what a great group, how much fun you must have had. Thank you for sharing the photos with us. YEAH DOGGIES!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That looks like so much fun, wish there were something like that near me.


----------



## gloria.fox (Aug 31, 2020)

Wow, it is so cute!!!!


----------



## PollyP (Sep 19, 2020)

oh my Goodness. That is the sweetest thing. I am a new Maltese mom and live near (ish) to Boston. Can I join this group. Would love to make Maltese friends!


----------

